# Caio Sato's 4.80 Brazilian National Record Single



## EdyuFrostpawGH (Sep 20, 2022)

The Brazilian legend has done it again! Big congrats.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 20, 2022)

AQUI É O BRASIL


----------



## gruuby (Sep 21, 2022)

Awesome! Love to see it! Congrats to him


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 26, 2022)

Sato has just amazing turning.


----------

